# Best Jeans EVER!!!



## MissStacie (Jan 13, 2006)

If any of you super sized ladies, or even you skinny girls, are looking for great jeans, look no more! Check out the Avenue Denim Lite jeans....here is a link to the pic of me in mine....I LOVE THEM! 

Thanks to Ann Marie for recommending them and for being my inspiration to buy them. She always looks sooooo good in hers!

**link removed**

Hugs, 

MissStacie


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 13, 2006)

Yeah, I'm up to about .... 9 pairs? I think... still going. The latest version (they change a little every new lot) is one of my favorites. They're not super huge like the first pair I bought (but they're plenty big for me), but they're a nice dirty blue... I dig 'em!

Here's a couple of pics of me in mine: 
First is my super long, very low rise pair (had to buy a tall, it's all they had, so I just cut them)

Second is an older pair, straight leg (not bootcut), but still really comfy and quite big. 

View attachment pow092304.jpg


View attachment vegas_neon.jpg


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 13, 2006)

Stacie, I had to remove your link.... but I cropped out the pic and included it here. You can't post any links or advertisement images outside of the paysite board. 

 

View attachment stac_jeans.jpg


----------



## MissToodles (Jan 13, 2006)

For some bizarre reason, denim lites don't fit me. I'm under 400 lbs, maybe my body is stuck in an alternate anti denim lites universe!

Sassy photo miss stacie!

I'll quit my bitching now.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 13, 2006)

MissToodles said:


> For some bizarre reason, denim lites don't fit me. I'm under 400 lbs, maybe my body is stuck in an alternate anti denim lites universe!
> 
> Sassy photo miss stacie!
> 
> I'll quit my bitching now.



Here's the thing... not ALL of them fit me either. 

I have one pair that barely goes on, I picked it up in the store. Still a 32, but super tight, haven't been able to wear them. 

I order them online, and so far all of the bootcut have fit. First pair is HUGE, second pair is fine, but not too roomy, pair I have right now are GREAT... going to get another pair (at least). 

You just have to keep trying them, they WILL fit you, if they fit me (and Stacie got them on) there is no physical way they won't fit you. 

Keep trying, you'll be so happy when you get them!!


----------



## Tina (Jan 13, 2006)

I love the Denim Blues jeans, Stacie. I have three pair now -- a pair of black and two of the darkish blue, all in boot cut. Because of my shape it's hard to find jeans that fit in the waist and in the legs and bum, without loads of fabric hanging down near the bottom of my belly, but these fit me like a second skin in spots and they're very comfy. The local store is having a sale on them right now, too.

Here are mine; it's the only pic of them I have:






Edited because I thought my jeans were the denim lites, but they say denim blues on the tag.


----------



## moonvine (Jan 13, 2006)

I'll have to try these. I normally wear Just My Size Petite.


----------



## Tina (Jan 13, 2006)

moonvine said:


> I'll have to try these. I normally wear Just My Size Petite.



Not sure about the lites, but with the blues they have petites. I'm sure the lites does, too.


----------



## Traci (Jan 14, 2006)

I have the good luck (or curse, depending on the day) of having the typical "sistah" build--Much, much back, little waist in comparison...I had given up on jeans because they just felt so damned UNCOMFORTABLE, you know, heavy and just plain ol' cumbersome....I'm also not super tall (5'5")..will I have to do much altering?


----------



## Tina (Jan 14, 2006)

This is me. I've got a bit of back myself, and certainly more than a bit of hips, and they fit me great and are really comfy.


----------



## Traci (Jan 14, 2006)

I think I will give them a shot...Oh, know of any site that features yoga wear WITHOUT THOSE BLASTED STRIPES running down the sides? I tend to favour my workout gear to be rather simple (or spiritual, you know, little "OM" motifs, etc.) and so many of the sites that cater to us large ladies also think that we want tons of frou-frou all over our clothes or sickening little ponies and hearts, something like that....


----------



## MissToodles (Jan 14, 2006)

I tried the low rise ones. It's funny because about two and a half years ago, I started wearing the lites because they fit. When I tried them on I almost left the store in tears because I couldn't get them on but I weighed my self and was the same size previously! I used to have the ones with a stretchy waistband.

I like bootcut jeans, so I'll try them out. I see lites on sale for about 20 at local avenues all the time.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jan 14, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> Here's the thing... not ALL of them fit me either.
> 
> I have one pair that barely goes on, I picked it up in the store. Still a 32, but super tight, haven't been able to wear them.



How tight are they AM? Maybe I can squeeze my ass into them. I've been on the lookout for a few new pairs of bootcut low rise so maybe I can buy those off of you and you can use the cash to replace them with something more suitable.


----------



## Carrie (Jan 14, 2006)

Traci said:


> I think I will give them a shot...Oh, know of any site that features yoga wear WITHOUT THOSE BLASTED STRIPES running down the sides? I tend to favour my workout gear to be rather simple (or spiritual, you know, little "OM" motifs, etc.) and so many of the sites that cater to us large ladies also think that we want tons of frou-frou all over our clothes or sickening little ponies and hearts, something like that....



I know www.silhouettes.com has a cute pair of yoga pants, plain black ones. And I'd try www.junonia.com, too - they specialize in "active wear". 

Good luck!


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 14, 2006)

LillyBBBW said:


> How tight are they AM? Maybe I can squeeze my ass into them. I've been on the lookout for a few new pairs of bootcut low rise so maybe I can buy those off of you and you can use the cash to replace them with something more suitable.



Oh yeah, I'll bring them for you to try on, if they work, super! I'd love to have them go to a good home. 

I can get them on, buttoned, everything, but they're just really too tight to wear or be at all comfy in. I don't need another pair of "dance pants" so they're just sitting there right now... poor little guys!

Let me know (drop me an email) next time you're going to come by a party, and I'll toss them in my bag. (We're in Woburn on 21st.)

Oh, by the way, these aren't lowrise, but they're not high waisted either. I'd say they're medium rise.


----------



## GPL (Jan 14, 2006)

Tina said:


> This is me. I've got a bit of back myself, and certainly more than a bit of hips, and they fit me great and are really comfy.



Wow Tina!
Thats a great pic of you in the link.
You have a very sexy booty, your shape is a pear lover's dream!
Awesome! Hope you like it...

Tight hugs, GPL (aka GiganticPearLover).


----------



## MissStacie (Jan 14, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> Stacie, I had to remove your link.... but I cropped out the pic and included it here. You can't post any links or advertisement images outside of the paysite board.



Jeez, thanks AM,...I completely forgot, and ironically, I was advertising the JEANS, not ME! 

Thanks for the catch and resizing!

Hugs!


----------



## BBWMoon (Jan 14, 2006)

I have around eight pair of Avenue denim lite's, they ARE the most comfy jeans ever. I thought they would be cold for the winter, but they're really not.

I also picked up a Denim lite skirt around the holidays, and I LOVE it!!!! :wubu:


----------



## TaciturnBadger (Jan 14, 2006)

Tina said:


> This is me. I've got a bit of back myself, and certainly more than a bit of hips, and they fit me great and are really comfy.



A *bit* of back? That's probably the most pulse-enhancing understatement I've heard in some time! I have to type quickly before I'm reduced to unintelligible syllables and grunts!

--B.


----------



## Tina (Jan 14, 2006)

GPL said:


> Awesome! Hope you like it...



Yeah, actually I do like my shape, despite the problem finding clothing that fits well.


----------



## Tina (Jan 14, 2006)

BTW, Traci, I'm about 5'5" also and if I get the average length they fit me fine, with no alterations necessary. Hope it works out for you!


----------



## Isa (Jan 15, 2006)

Avenue jeans are the greatest. They do change slightly from year to year which is why I always try them on before checking out. 

In the past I've always purchased the classic line but since everyone speaks so highly of them, I might have to give denim lite a try as well.


----------



## wtchmel (Jan 19, 2006)

Gotta chime in here on the Avenue Denim Lites! I love these jeans. Before I found these for years I wore the "just my size" stretch jeans from Walmart. Once I discovered these I've never looked back!! They are so comforatable. In the past I didn't wear jeans because if felt like I was wearing a suit of armour, i was uncomfortable, and could barely sit down in them. Once i found the jms jeans I was so excited, but nothing, and I mean nothing(short of oversized sweats) compare to the Denim Lites. I need talls, and for some reason, I actually fit into a size 20, and I usually wear a 26/28!! So strange. I get the bootcut. wouldn't mind finding a low rise boot cut.
Honestly though, I wish they made the talls a little taller. one-two more inches would be great! I haven't 'dryed' the denim lites I have now, because of length shrinkage. I always hang dry.
Wish they had black boot cut denim lites(in the stores, I have to try everything on before I buy).
Ok, i'm rambling.........


----------



## Aussiegal_in_Az (Jan 19, 2006)

ok ladies you have me eagerly wanting to get out and try the Denim Lites i shop regularly at Avenue but i often shy away from jeans anywhere coz as "wtchmel" mentioned i always feel like im in armour and driving or sitting down is a real pain.. so thanks for shaing things info!!


----------



## panda (Jan 20, 2006)

i just wished we have an avenue store here in oz, i buy a lot of my clothes from a party plan or walmart when az


----------



## EvilPrincess (Jan 21, 2006)

Just got back from the local Avenue! 

Guess What! Guess What!

I am now the proud owner of one pair of size 32 average Denim Light Avenue Jeans!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Straight leg... and they fit, I won't tell you they are not "form fitting" but they went over the belly and after a deep breath and a complete exhale they zipped. :wubu: To all the wonderful women here who made the suggestion. Thank you thank you! This is the first pair of jeans I have owned with a zipper (lol) since the first Bush was president  .

I am 5'8 and 420+ (for reference). I was sure they would not fit! But they did! They feel wonderful, soft and very comfortable not like the steel reinforced jeans I used to wear! 

Now the shirts, not so much luck.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 21, 2006)

Yay!!!!!! I have a pair (two I think) of the straight leg as well, and they also fit great... no doubt! I end up not mentioning them much, because I really prefer the boot cut on myself, but the staight leg is just as good an option. 

Yay you!!!! Please do grace us with a testimonial picture if you can!!! 

Here is me in my Denim Lite straight legs.  

View attachment vegas_neon.jpg


----------



## MissToodles (Jan 21, 2006)

yay princess! I tried those on the other day and they don't fit. I gave up on my denim lite jeans. For reference, these are the type of denim lites that used to fit me, apparently they aren't being made. I wore out my two pairs. 



I did find a beautiful red shirt when I meet with a Prinicpal, Monday. The avenue isn't completly evil.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 21, 2006)

MissToodles said:


> yay princess! I tried those on the other day and they don't fit. I gave up on my denim lite jeans. For reference, these are the type of denim lites that used to fit me, apparently they aren't being made. I wore out my two pairs.
> 
> 
> 
> I did find a beautiful red shirt when I meet with a Prinicpal, Monday. The avenue isn't completly evil.




J-

Those in the picture look like the vanilla tint bootcuts ... no?? Those are my favorite variety. I got a new pair a few weeks ago, and liked the current fit/run so much that I ordered two more pairs to put in a drawer.

I know you said they don't fit, but I just don't get how it's possible if I'm 420ish lbs, 5'6", with 73 inch hips, you're not as big as me,.... correct??

AM


----------



## TNT (Jan 21, 2006)

I am bigger then your average bear, and I mean that. I discovered sanctuarie, a website online that makes jeans for the 6x and up gal. I had to shorten them and take them in a little at the bottom, I am no rapper, but the are beautiful jeans.


----------



## MissToodles (Jan 22, 2006)

It's my damn stomach that gets in the way! Those were a pair that looked like Maternity pants. The waistband was a grey, stretchy fabric. I am a little larger now but I think it's just my shape. Everything is clingy around my tummy in skirts and pants!


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 22, 2006)

MissToodles said:


> It's my damn stomach that gets in the way! Those were a pair that looked like Maternity pants. The waistband was a grey, stretchy fabric. I am a little larger now but I think it's just my shape. Everything is clingy around my tummy in skirts and pants!




Oh yeah, I have two pairs of those with the grey waistband, they're comfy! 

Check THIS link... they still have 32's according to the availability link on that page. I would bet they're the same freakin' pants.

http://www.silhouettes.com/Parent.asp?product=504982x&dept_id=2400


----------



## chubbychaser48 (Jan 23, 2006)

Tho the jeans look nice, it is BY FAR the filling that makes them look so nice! OHHH My you are a fine looking woman!! I can only wish you find a bikini you like and would share a pic of (LOL)!! Seriously, coming from a true FA, chic jeans used to have hot looking jeans for bbws too


----------



## gypsy (Jan 25, 2006)

...but has anyone noticed how many bbw jeans are low cut? It's cool and everything...but...I'm six feet tall...and my butt hangs out of the back of most of them *because* they are low cut. 

I can't win.


----------



## chubbychaser48 (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, being a FA, I see this as a GOOD thing! And being a little lower cut, doesnt that just show off your tummy a little more nicely?


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jan 26, 2006)

gypsy said:


> ...but has anyone noticed how many bbw jeans are low cut? It's cool and everything...but...I'm six feet tall...and my butt hangs out of the back of most of them *because* they are low cut.
> 
> I can't win.



I *LOVE* low rise jeans! They just fit me so much better than the standard. The standard jeans rise up high right underneath the chest cavity creating that look and feel that is very distracting and uncomfortable for me. I hope they never ever ever stop making low rise boot cut jeans in plus sizes. My fear is that the trend will die down and then you'll never be able to find low rises any more. But I can see how someone who's high waisted may feel a little shorted out.


----------



## Tina (Jan 27, 2006)

No low-rise for me. My bum is too big for that and my 'cleavage' hangs out. Regular rise bootcut works great, comes just to my waist like I like it. It's good to have variety, though, because obviously we all need all need something different.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jan 28, 2006)

I've not had much luck with Avenue denim- the cut isn't to my liking or the wash. I tend to be extremely particular when it comes to clothing. I usually buy my denim from Nordstrom or Lane Bryant. Both make stylish, high quality denim and I have been pleased thus far. I have luck with a straighter cut and some time a boot cut. I am 5'2'' so I can't do flares- they just make me look shorter. I also try to steer clear of anything (pockets, embellishments) that will bring more attention to my rear.

My Partner's mother loves Avenue- she says they are the most comfortable jeans she's ever tried. She's bought from Lane Bryant catalog and Roaman's but she didn't care for them.


----------



## Tina (Jan 28, 2006)

Thank goodness for choice, eh?  Not all that long ago, it was impossible to find any stylish clothing at all, at any price. Now, we can find cute stuff for every day at great prices, if we don't want to buy the more pricey clothing.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jan 29, 2006)

Tina said:


> Thank goodness for choice, eh?  Not all that long ago, it was impossible to find any stylish clothing at all, at any price. Now, we can find cute stuff for every day at great prices, if we don't want to buy the more pricey clothing.



Amen to that. I hear complaints all the time from my average sized friends about trends that come and go. When a trend sets in, it's hard to go anywhere and find the things that they like. All the stores are selling midriff tops and bell bottoms. They complain that it's next to impossible to find simple things that fit. It's good knowing that there is variety in the plus sized realm. I hope it stays that way.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jan 29, 2006)

MissStacie said:


> If any of you super sized ladies, or even you skinny girls, are looking for great jeans, look no more! Check out the Avenue Denim Lite jeans....here is a link to the pic of me in mine....I LOVE THEM!
> 
> Thanks to Ann Marie for recommending them and for being my inspiration to buy them. She always looks sooooo good in hers!
> 
> ...



Store jeans have never fit me  I used to work att he Avenue when I was 19 and about 420lbs. They didnt come any closer to fitting than a size 14 at target, lol. I was blessed (?) with much girth in the middle.

I have however, figured out that I can wear mens jeans, if the right cut and color, look fairly girly. As a 530lbish ssbbw I get my jeans from King Size...and they work. I wish I could walk into a store and buy jeans.


----------

